# LinkedList



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Sers Leute,

zu meiner 2. frage


```
Which advantages/disadvantages has a linked list in comparison to an Vector/Array/HashMap ?
```

habe ich echt nicht viel plan...

Kann mir jmd die jeweiligen vor/nachteile nenen?

Wäre sehr nett, wiel ist wichtig für mich.

MfG

_[Edit by Beni: nach Aufgaben und Gesuche verschoben]_


----------



## bygones (13. Jun 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/

so einfach kann die welt sein


----------



## kulturfenster (14. Jun 2007)

aus der API:


> doubly-linked list. Operations that index into the list will traverse the list from the beginning or the end, whichever is closer to the specified index.



Wie geht das? Ich mein, das wär ja der Renner für jeden Suchalgorithmus, wenn man eine Liste je nach Bedarf von vorne oder von hinten durchsuchen kann. Wie merkt die Liste, von wo sie sich durchlaufen muss??


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2007)

die Liste kennt ihre Länge, z.B. 1000

wenn nun Element 50 gebraucht wird vorne anfangen,
für Element 900 besser hinten


----------

